# A story to share



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

After years of experience of unwanted calls I stopped answering unknown numbers. Now, however, I keep our "office number" with me, therefore I answer all calls and even if I miss a call from an unknown number I would usually call it back.

A couple of weeks ago I was lucky enough to receive a call from, what can only be described as, a villager. The first 4 or 5 calls he just wanted to tell me hello. After this he managed to learn the phrase "I love ladies". LMAO. At that point I had put him on speakerphone to prove to my partner the harassment us women face in Egypt. After a barrage of insults were exchanged he didn't call back again.

The very next day another "village man" blessed me with his time. This one actually loved me. It was the 8th or 9th call that my "boss" eventually answered and told him that this was the office number of an international law firm and if he didn't stop harassing me then he would face problems. He called back again after that and asked if we sent workers abroad and could we employ him. The answer was short!! A couple of hours later he called AGAIN just to be sure we had no available positions for him!!!!

Then, yesterday, another call. This one was from a high ranking official in the national security who had been receiving complaints that the foreigner who owned that number has been harassing the soldiers in Alexandria and causing problems in the army!!!! We called the number back again after the call was ended to inform him that the procedures, which a man in his positions was of course well aware of, were being take and as a precaution we had put a trace on that very call to ensure his very identity!! Needless to say he ended the call very quickly and switched off his phone and didn't hear from him again.

I am sure these calls are connected and my number has apparently been disseminated around a teeny, tiny village somewhere, I just wonder whether another will try something again soon after the last call.

Welcome to Egypt


----------

